

Fortune reports that Steve Jobs was treated for Cancer as recently as 2009 - destraynor
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/01/18/steve-jobs-went-to-switzerland-in-search-of-cancer-treatment/

======
dandelany
"Jobs also took an unpublicized flight to Switzerland to undergo an unusual
radiological treatment at the University of Basel for neuroendocrine cancer,
according to Jerry York, the Apple (AAPL) director who died in March 2010...
(With York's death, the off-the-record agreement is no longer in place.)"

This strikes me as odd - York specifically asked to keep this out of the news,
and yet now that he's dead, the off-the-record request no longer applies? Is
it standard for "off-the-record" comments to become "on-the-record" after the
source passes away?

